# WHAT IS GOING ON?!?!?!



## dudelo560 (Oct 30, 2003)

ive tried everything that people told me to do to lower the ammonia.....50% water change...dr tims chemicals.... nothing is lowering the ammonia in my tank....what am i doing wrong ...how can i get rid of the ammonia....where the hell is it coming from...i odnt even feed the fish much?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

i'm sure i can find this info in your other threads, but to simplify things, i'll ask here.... what size tank? what's in it? what kind of filtration? how long has the tank been set up? was the tank properly cycled before adding your fish? how often are you feeding?


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

You're tank isnt' cycled. Doing water changes and adding ammonia-removing chemicals is only making the problem worse. Do some reading in the water chemistry section on cycling and how the nitrogen cycle works.


----------



## dudelo560 (Oct 30, 2003)

75 gallon, 8 inch rhom. emporer 400...tanks been up for about a month and a week


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

dudelo560 said:


> 75 gallon, 8 inch rhom. emporer 400...tanks been up for about a month and a week


Do you have any biomedia in the emp? Even if you do I would recomend more filtration.
Either add and ac110 to go with your emp or even better add a good canister filter and keep your emp running as a backup aswell.
An Eheim 2215 would be perfect for your situation, its rated for a 90gal tank.
It comes with everything you need including media for $150, or even better would be the 2217 for Under $200.

Bottom line is you need more biological filtration with a higher turnover and the best way to get it is with a cannister. You should also add a power head if you dont have one yet


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

it sounds like your filtration isn't able to keep up with the bio load in the tank... i would recommend picking up another filter. if you have the cash, adding a canister would be the best option, but if you don't wanna spend too much right away, you could pick up another emperor 400 or a similar HOB to help get your ammonia issue under control for the time being.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

I agree with all the above said. An EMP 400 alone is not enough filtration for a 75G tank alone. If I were you i think ur best option would be to get an eheim 2217 or 2215 because you'll be able to hold much more media. Espcially having a larger fish in that tank it'll create more waste so it's prolly safe to say you definitely need to up the filtration.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

I would add at least another HOB too.

It's unlikely, but it's possible that the tank could still be cycling after 5 weeks, if no established media was added to it.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

Or the 2217 would be fine too...I'm sure the 400 has plenty of bacteria in it, jus that it can't keep up with the bioload as mentioned. That tank would be perfect with a 2217 loaded full of seachem matrix or eheim sub pro.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Definitely slap on another filter! When my rhom was around 8", he had 2 emp 400s and eventually a HOT Mag 250. All were loaded with as much biomedia as they could hold. Now he is in a 75g with a 2217 (mainly for bio) and a Mag 350 (mainly for mechanical). Go with an Eheim 2215, 2217 or similar canister...or at least another Emp 400, HOT Mag 250 Pro, or AC150 A.S.A.P.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Just a thought, are you rinsing your bio wheels or filter pads with tap water every week?
This will kill whatever BB the filter does produce meaning you dont have any BB at all


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

yea and if you do rinse ur bio-wheel or if you do, you should STOP...I would never rinse that thing because theres a ton of bacteria in there.


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

i agree.


----------

